# VRM temps not read on MSI 780 card



## gronbek (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello,

I cant seem to get VRM readings on my GTX 780 MSI gaming card. Maybe it is not equipped with sensors?


----------



## RCoon (Apr 25, 2014)

gronbek said:


> Hello,
> 
> I cant seem to get VRM readings on my GTX 780 MSI gaming card. Maybe it is not equipped with sensors?


 
What software are you using to monitor temps? Have you tried GPU-Z sensors?


----------



## gronbek (Apr 25, 2014)

RCoon said:


> What software are you using to monitor temps? Have you tried GPU-Z sensors?


 
Hello, Yes GPU-Z on the sensor tab. Maybe I missed something else in the option of GPU-Z. Only temp I see is the gpu core temp.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 25, 2014)

gronbek said:


> Hello, Yes GPU-Z on the sensor tab. Maybe I missed something else in the option of GPU-Z. Only temp I see is the gpu core temp.


 
Just check HWInfo (run with sensors only)for me and see if anything shows up.

EDIT: From what I've read briefly, there are a number of 780's/780ti's that lack VRM temperature sensors.


----------



## gronbek (Apr 25, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Just check HWInfo (run with sensors only)for me and see if anything shows up.


 
Ok thanks. I will check tonight when at home. I'll be back. Also, I am using the standalone version.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 25, 2014)

since you use a MSI card have u tried MSI Afterburner?


----------



## RCoon (Apr 25, 2014)

gronbek said:


> Ok thanks. I will check tonight when at home. I'll be back. Also, I am using the standalone version.


 
For what it's worth I've spent an hour or so researching into NVidia VRM sensors. Long story short, many people are asking this, and it seems either the cards are incapable of monitoring VRM temps (not likely), or NVidia goes into great effort to ensure VRM sensors are not accessible by anything besides the card itself.


----------



## gronbek (Apr 25, 2014)

RCoon said:


> For what it's worth I've spent an hour or so researching into NVidia VRM sensors. Long story short, many people are asking this, and it seems either the cards are incapable of monitoring VRM temps (not likely), or NVidia goes into great effort to ensure VRM sensors are not accessible by anything besides the card itself.


 
Thanks for the hard work. I'll buy a IR temp sensor to check then


----------

